# Dog groomer in North lanarkshire Scotland



## schering (Jun 27, 2014)

My poor cockapoo has just had a disaster of a haircut. Cannot even begin to describe how bad it is. Needless to say she will not be going back! Can anyone recommend a groomer in North lanarkshire who actually knows how a cockapoo should be trimmed.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry I don't,
Bit if it's any consolation I don't like it when my poos have just been cut or groomed - especially when it's practically a full shave due to matts!
But Molly will soon grow back.
I don't like taking photos of mine sometimes!!


----------



## craig.faulds (Nov 12, 2011)

We take Riley to mucky paws in lanark. The girl Cheryl there is excellent at cutting cockapoos

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## schering (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Craig 

We finally managed to get an appointment for end of January with Mucky Paws. We have however been trying to get in touch over the last week to just confirm the time. No answer and message box is full. We don't live in Lanark so no idea if they are still in buisneess - any idea ? Also no response to my email. Poor Milly has not been groomed for a long time as we were holding out to get her cut properly - but might need to look for another option


----------

